# Typing Characters(Socionics)?



## SoulRefugee (Jan 27, 2014)

After browsing through much of the internet, you see millions of threads dedicated to typing characters with their mbti type. However, I haven't come across many that focused on socionics, so decided to make a thread here.

*Post characters(could be fictional or real) and what you believe their socionics type is *


----------



## The_Wanderer (Jun 13, 2013)

Thomas Henry Huxley - IEE.
Don Quixote - ILE.
Napoleon - SEE.

That's all I can think of at the moment.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

From the 3 series David Eddings books..

(Bel)Garion strikes me as SEI.
Ce'Nedra: ILE.
Polgara: LSE.
Durnik: SLI.
Silk: ILE.
Velvet: ILE.
Belgarath: LSI.

These are merely guesses, of course. I doubt anyone here has read these books anyway. :3

*Sherlock Holmes* from the short stories (I've read them all) strikes me as LSI, and Watson as SEI.
*
Once Upon a Time*: The Queen seems EIE, Rumplestiltskin ILI... And I can't think of anyone else who matters in this show, lol. But Snow White is probably EII, Charming's probably SEI, Emma seems LSI, Hook seems characteristic SLE. 

*Eureka*: Sheriff's probably SLI. Or even SEI. Deputy is prolly LSI, or SLE. Annd.. Henry's probably ILE. He rocks like me.

Bored now. If I think of anything else, I'll come back.


----------



## Schweeeeks (Feb 12, 2013)

I thiiiiink...

Hannibal (*NBC*): SLI
Will: ESI (Thanks to Entropic, never would have spotted on my own)
Lana: EII or some other strong Fi type
Jack Crawford: Dunno, but he's pretty awesome. LIE? No idea. 
Freddie: Gamma SF. Reminds me of Laguerta from Dexter.
Bedelia: I thought she was EII at first, until I read comments on how robotic she is. Watched again and realized yeah....pretty damn robotic. Fi valuer at least...thinking ILI for now, not sure. Maybe Season 3 will bring more clarity (oh so excited for it)
Beverly: Fits ISTP behavior stereotypes in MBTI. No comment beyond that. 
Chilton: No clue. 
Curious about the Vergers.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

The_Wanderer said:


> Thomas Henry Huxley - IEE.
> Don Quixote - ILE.
> Napoleon - SEE.
> 
> That's all I can think of at the moment.


Erwin Rommel is frequently typed as SLE. Might as well include the Beta Ep in there. 

Also, I'm still not entirely convinced Napoleon is an SEE. I would go with Julius Caesar as the most famous example of an SEE.


----------



## pretense (Jan 2, 2013)

There is a show on Netflix called, "The Killing." I watched the first season recently.

I wondered if the protagonists were a good example of an IEI-SLE dual relationship.

Also I would recommend the show.


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

Schweeeeks said:


> I thiiiiink...
> 
> Hannibal (*NBC*): SLI
> Will: ESI (Thanks to Entropic, never would have spotted on my own)
> ...


I agree that Will is ESI. I would type Hannibal as xNTJ (ILI/LIE). He's so sexy. :blushed::kitteh:

Jack: Hardcore LSE
Freddie: Yeah, I could see Gamma SF. 
Lana: Character too bland and 1-dimensional to type, IMO.

That's all I have for now.


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

Mugen, SEE 






Not a character, but she's obviously SEE.


----------



## SoulRefugee (Jan 27, 2014)

Kintsugi said:


> Mugen, SEE


Interesting, Mugen strikes me more as an introvert and less focused on ethics.


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

SoulRefugee said:


> Interesting, Mugen strikes me more as an introvert and less focused on ethics.


I don't see any introversion in him. His focus is on the objective.

I'm very attracted to people who bring any kind of insight/expression when it comes to the subjective; be it Si, Fi, Ni....or even Ti. It draws me in. I don't see that in Mugen. _"What you see is what you get."_


----------



## SoulRefugee (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm curious what people would classify some of the Fairy Tail and Cowboy Bebop cast as? I know some of their mbti types but I'm clueless when it comes to socionics.

Fairy Tail
Natsu
Lucy
Gray
Erza
Happy
etc

Cowboy Bebop
Spike
Jet
Faye
Ed
etc


----------



## SoulRefugee (Jan 27, 2014)

Kintsugi said:


> I don't see any introversion in him. His focus is on the objective.
> 
> I'm very attracted to people who bring any kind of insight/expression when it comes to the subjective; be it Si, Fi, Ni....or even Ti. It draws me in. I don't see that in Mugen. _"What you see is what you get."_


I see, guess his aloofness always gave me an mbti STP vibe, so it kind of throws me off with socionics.


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

SoulRefugee said:


> I see, guess his aloofness always gave me an mbti STP vibe, so it kind of throws me off with socionics.


Aloofness is a hallmark of strong Fi. We are the "cold" bastards of Socionics and other typology systems based on Jungian analysis. To interpret it otherwise is common misconception, I find. 

But, I agree with you, aloofness is certainly something that could be attributed to xSTPs; IMO, most likely, ISTPs.

I think of the below as an example of ISTP vs ESFP (In Socionics, they call this: Socionics - the16types.info - Supervision-relations).


----------



## SoulRefugee (Jan 27, 2014)

Kintsugi said:


> But, I agree with you, aloofness is certainly something that could be attributed to xSTPs; IMO, most likely, ISTPs.
> 
> I think of the below as an example of ISTP vs ESFP (In Socionics, they call this: Socionics - the16types.info - Supervision-relations).


So who's who? The teacher seems more ESJ if anything.

Then again, I'm also probably confused since I see everywhere that characters like Natsu, Goku, Naruto, etc are ESFP.


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

SoulRefugee said:


> So who's who? The teacher seems more ESJ if anything.


Mugen, ESFP.

The teacher, some kind of Gamma ST. If not ISTP, then maybe, ESTP? I don't see any Si, but a lot of Se.


----------



## SoulRefugee (Jan 27, 2014)

Kintsugi said:


> Mugen, ESFP.
> 
> The teacher, some kind of Gamma ST. If not ISTP, then maybe, ESTP? I don't see any Si, but a lot of Se.


Ohhhhh sorry I'm still new to socionics, when you use all capital letters I assume you're talking about mbti. Wouldn't ESTP's be more charming though? ISTP would probably not be teaching a class and would be off doing their own things.

I can definitely see Gamma ST though.

What would you say spike spiegel's would be? I know his mbti(istp) but not socionics.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Kintsugi said:


> Aloofness is a hallmark of strong Fi. We are the "cold" bastards of Socionics and other typology systems based on Jungian analysis. To interpret it otherwise is common misconception, I find.
> 
> But, I agree with you, aloofness is certainly something that could be attributed to xSTPs; IMO, most likely, ISTPs.
> 
> I think of the below as an example of ISTP vs ESFP (In Socionics, they call this: Socionics - the16types.info - Supervision-relations).


Yes, I think that's a good example of possible supervision of LSI and SEE. Also gamma ST doesn't exist <_<


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 14, 2014)

I suck, but I'll try anyway. YOLO!

Angel Beats: Otonashi = LSI Yuri = EIE

Lovely Complex: Otani = SEE Risa = SEE

Kaichou wa Maid-sama: Usui = EII Chris = LIE

Itazura Na Kiss: Irie = ILI Kotoko = SEE 

This game Videogame/Syukusho Gakuen - Television Tropes & Idioms or https://m.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLPhA9lggzcEgkfTs7YZbsbkdI7BKJqnaR : Chijinda = IEE Kyon = SLI Nauru = SEI Vice Director = ILI Erika = SEE The Director = LIE

This game https://m.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLng-hJ0Wsy0Nn3ZKVr0N_0CrksETS9Mtw : Phi = ILI Sigma = EIE K = ILE K's Mom = ESE(maybe) Dio = SLE

Now for some real people.

Terroja Kurk, TheAmazingAtheist on YouTube, LII.

Lee Doren, HowTheWorldWorks on YouTube, SLI or ILI.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=JgjJvIFxnLk

Cenk Uygur of TheYoungTurks, EIE.

Ana Kasparian of TheYoungTurks, IEI.

Emilie Autumn IEE.

Edit: Changed Narue from EII to SEI, and K from LII to ILE. Better links.


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

Entropic said:


> Yes, I think that's a good example of possible supervision of LSI and SEE. Also gamma ST doesn't exist <_<


I'm chatting out my ass half the time. XD


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Also another good example of IE in that clip is how Mugen only takes Bundai seriously after Bundai delivers that Ni metaphor about how reading and writing is akin to wanting to build a house without carpenters though being HA it doesn't quite make any real sense... <_<


----------

